# Marlin 35 Cal.



## Uglyboy (Oct 4, 2012)

My grandpa gave me a Marlin 35 caliber model 336C, but the spring behind the loading gate is broke. Where can I order this spring at? I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Bobby Jackson (Oct 4, 2012)

Uglyboy said:


> My grandpa gave me a Marlin 35 caliber model 336C, but the spring behind the loading gate is broke. Where can I order this spring at? I can't find it anywhere.



From Marlin Firearms co.?


----------



## chuckdog (Oct 4, 2012)

Uglyboy said:


> My grandpa gave me a Marlin 35 caliber model 336C, but the spring behind the loading gate is broke. Where can I order this spring at? I can't find it anywhere.



It's been a while, but I don't recall any spring? The load gate itself is spring loaded isn't it? Most times the tension screw just requires tightening. Check Brownell's and Gun Parts Corp for parts.

http://www.brownells.com/

http://www.gunpartscorp.com/


----------



## packrat (Oct 4, 2012)

*here*



chuckdog said:


> It's been a while, but I don't recall any spring? The load gate itself is spring loaded isn't it? Most times the tension screw just requires tightening. Check Brownell's and Gun Parts Corp for parts.
> 
> http://www.brownells.com/
> 
> http://www.gunpartscorp.com/



TRUE,

http://www.marlinfirearms.com/pdfs/manuals/mfc_centerfire.pdf


----------



## djackson67 (Oct 8, 2012)

*Marlin*

Brownells,
here's a breakdown and the part#'s. hope this helps ya.

I have a dirty/dirty that the extractor was wore out on.
just got it Friday, i need to know if there's any special do and don't, to removing the bolt?
seems there's a simple trick to it. just never done it.


----------



## packrat (Oct 8, 2012)

*gotta*

Gotta remove lever


----------

